# Balmoral Tuesday 20 Feb PM



## xtian (Jan 20, 2007)

This is killing me Kraley. I keep reading up on the Balmoral Bashes and am itching to get there real bad. My faullt... won't get my licence back till April for hammering the GTV... 2nd time... you'd think i'd learn... But one of these days I'll just paddle there. Should only be a 2 hour trip...


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Hiya Ken,

I'll be there from about 3pm (see other post). I think Occy might be tempted on this one too  . Been to Complete Angler today to replenish the SP stocks and to get a dinky Halco twisty :wink: . See ya out there.

Cheers.......Nick


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Kraley, can't make it today. Was wondering if anyone is going to be around tomorrow. Plan to drop kids off at school then head over to Balmoral.

Is a 0930 launch too late to get amongst it?


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi,

I'm a starter for tomorrow, same thing - post school/kindy drop off, though I reckon I'll be closer to 10am, so might catch up with you out there.

Also going to try and make this afternoon...


----------

